# Radeon R600/700 kernel mode-setting on 2.6.35 -> no console

## captainhayashi

Hi,

I just tried to upgrade to kernel 2.6.35 and enable Radeon KMS. However, when KMS is enabled, seemingly regardless of any video= parameter in grub, the console simply does not appear (causing my screen to complain about receiving no signal, and later when X is running.

X runs fine, as does the console if radeon.modeset=0 is specified at boot.

I've installed the microcode package, to no avail. 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/251881/ <-- My current kernel .config. Currently the Radeon DRM is being built as a module, as is framebuffer support.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/251884/ <-- /var/messages output under what I believe to be a KMS boot (the errant "nofb" in the command line was just me goofing off after it first failed)

I'm using a Radeon HD4600-series (R730). KMS worked, I believe, under Ubuntu, so I don't think it's a card fault.

Thanks,

Matt.

----------

## DestroyFX

I have the same issue.

The only difference is that I have simply disabled framebuffer thing in my kernel.

Tested with 2.6.35-ck1 and 2.6.36-rc1

have installed latest radeon-ucode, libdrm-9999, mesa-9999 and xf86-video-ati-9999.

```

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: Linux version 2.6.36-rc1-NX1-00127-g763008c (root@tanith) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3 p1.0) ) #29 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 20 01:25:03 EDT 2010

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: Command line: root=/dev/sda2 memory_corruption_check=0 clocksource=hpet

[Booting in 80x25 ........]

...

...

...

[Radion KMS initialized, Black screen and system continue to "boot"]

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV770 0x1002:0x9440).

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDEE0000

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] register mmio size: 65536

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: ATOM BIOS: Wekiva

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Clocks initialized !

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 512M 0x00000000 - 0x1FFFFFFF (512M used)

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x20000000 - 0x3FFFFFFF

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: mtrr: your BIOS has configured an incorrect mask, fixing it.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: mtrr: your BIOS has configured an incorrect mask, fixing it.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: mtrr: no more MTRRs available

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] RAM width 256bits DDR

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8221870 kiB.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: using MSI.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Loading RV770 Microcode

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Enabling audio support

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: failed to evaluate ATIF got AE_BAD_PARAMETER

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Default TV standard: PAL

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Default TV standard: PAL

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Default TV standard: PAL

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Connector 0:

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   DVI-I

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   HPD2

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e60 0x7e60 0x7e64 0x7e64 0x7e68 0x7e68 0x7e6c 0x7e6c

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Connector 1:

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   DIN

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Connector 2:

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   DVI-I

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   HPD1

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e20 0x7e20 0x7e24 0x7e24 0x7e28 0x7e28 0x7e2c 0x7e2c

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: power management initialized

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0141000

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] size 7258112

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] fb depth is 24

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm]    pitch is 6912

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: drm: registered panic notifier

Aug 20 02:19:56 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.6.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
```

----------

## DestroyFX

Captainhayashi : Your ATOM  BIOS  line is empty, maybe you need a  firmware?

Did you emerged radeon-ucode?

Did you made make firmware_install on your kernel folder?

----------

## DestroyFX

My problem is fixed, I needed to load fbcon modules.

----------

